# [Commission] Maelstrom Banebeasts Chimera - The Terror of Fortriu



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there, here's a commission I've really been looking forward to paint for quite a while - that Maelstrom Chimera that caused a lot of "ooh"s and "aah"s when it was released. 

The model itself is nothing less than beautiful. It's incredibly detailled, not too over the top (if that's possible for chimeras), pretty natural in it's looks, has awesome fur textures and a very pretty box. The parts fit really nicely and while they require quite a lot of sawing, they didn't need any kind of bending.

Here are some early WIPs:



























The Random GW minis are there mainly for scale purposes. I hope you like it so far. I'll post the next update soon so be sure to subscribe!  C&C welcome.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That is indeed one hell of a cool model 
Gonna be fun to watch this develop!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with MM, I absolutely love that model and I am really looking forward to seeing you paint it up.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Maiden Maniac: Cheers. I'm interested to see how this turns out myself. 

@Midge913: Thank you. I'll try to make it work.


Okay, picture of the Chimera: 









This thing really is like nothing I painted before. Highly interesting.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is looking absolutely fantastic Sigur! The coloration and textures in the lions head are phenomenal! Definitely rep worthy!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

damn Sigur, You're a busy guy. Your work is fantastic... words can't describe the envy I have for you LOL


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jesus, this looks awesome man! You've made it look awesome! +Rep


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stunning work so far, it looks almost like it is moving! Beautiful model, but man did you capture the essence of the beast!!! WOW MAN, WOW!!!

That thing is more than +rep worthy, but it's all I can offer!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the model and the painting so far!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@midge913: Cheers!

@HorusReborn: Thanks. 

@Marneus Calgar: Many thanks but the mini itself is a beauty already. 

@Unforgiven302: Thank you!

@djinn24: Thanks, man.


Okay, so after some unforseen emergency commissions (two cases of "I got this tournament next week and it would be awesome if you could do this and that unit until then"), I finally got back to working on this model.


Little Update on the chimera:



















Hope you like the piccies and the added red parts on the Chimaera. I originally thought of purple for that but I think red works better but please let me know if you think that purple would be more fitting. So basically C&C is welcome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wondered how long it would take to post this. Saw on whoreseer. Excellent effort matey . I really like the rich red; and I currently have a purple fetish, so while I'd like to see that, other than for the matter of "pretty colour", I can't think why it would improve it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the deep red is a fantastic choice and I wouldn't change a thing. Good work man!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That is simply amazing, outstanding effort! I especially love the work on the lion!:grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You certainly do that awesome mini justice.

Love the balance of colours you have a certainly prefer your red drake head to the box art one.

If you pop a picture or two in the Gallery 43 rep is yours. :wink:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback so far guys!

@Viscount Vash: I'll look into it. 


Another little update on the Chimera:



















C&C welcome


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy Hell, I am in freaking awe of that paint job!!!!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

It is awesome work Sigur and may I have a question.. I have custom made SM chapter Black Lions and there is lot of lion bitz and stuff like that and when I saw this model, great idea came to my mind about big lion passing through forests of my chapter homeworld.

Is it possible to make only a lion? I mean to cut necks of the beasts and scorpion armour on lions back to look like Lion only? Or the structure of model is too different ?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@The Wraithlord: Thanks. 

@Entarion: Cheers. As for your question - I think that it would take incredibly much work and you'd have to resculpt large portions of the model to make it a lion. For a lion model of that scale, I suggest looking into toy manufacturers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Only disappointment I have in this log is the jump in pics from no paint to paint. I would have loved to see more in between shots so see how you progressed. Just me though


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comment, Wraithlord. The timing on this model was pretty weird to be honest. At some points I did pretty grand leaps and once I noticed that this thing is starting to look really nice I came to a screeching halt, fearing that I may mess it up any time. 

Anyway, here's the finished product. I'm glad to report that I did not mess it up.


































































I hope that you like it.  C&C are welcome as always. Also make sure to have a look at Battle Brush Studios on Facebook!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic Sigur! The textures on the fur areas are exceptional, and the layering on teh scorpion tail is just superb. Well done man that is a model to be proud of.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OMG WOW dude, that turned out Beautiful! Great job, whoever commissioned you to do this shall have many pleasureable evenings with this mini.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Excellent work on this one. Amazing how you got everything to look like it's kind of moving too. I've been wanting to paint one of these guys and now I don't know if I really want to. Hahaha!~


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks.  I am indeed proud of it. It took it's sweet time but I think it really came out well. The client said that it looked even better in real life. 

@Disciple_of_Ezekiel: I think he will. In fact, he used it right away when we met at a gaming store (the guy's more or less a local and I didn't want to send this model via mail really).

@arumichic: Hehehe, thanks, but go for it! It's a very exciting model to work with.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Superb work. I completed my chimera a short while back. Interesting to see slight differences in our paint styles. Although I went for a red dragon too. Great to see someone has done this model justice!

What's next?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers.

Quite a lot of stuff was finished since then (Two 40k armies and some bits and bobs, the GW Cockatrice amongst them). I'm currently working on Avatars of War's plastic Dwarves and a character to go with them, some Infinity models and a Salamanders Space Marines army. Oh, and Blood Angels.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it a lot actually.... I just chuckle at the heads.. DRAGON!!! LION!!!! .... goat? lol!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, that's what Chimeras look like.  (at least the awesome ones)


----------

